# 10 days 15 hypos



## MrsBoyle (Aug 25, 2010)

In the past 10 days Dylan has had 15 hypos.
But this nurse doesnt think he needs his insulin lowering becuase on monday he didnt have a low becuase he ate dextrogel before he had a low.
she doesnt want me to do anything about his insulin until thursday.

Should i not be worried that he is having this many lows and the nurse doesnt seem to mind.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would say definetly................there is obviously too much insulin in the system...........

What happens on thursday?


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 25, 2010)

She will just say lower his insulin by half  a unit and dont ring until monday.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you need to wait for a nurses approval to change the dose?

Its good you have half unit incriments...........as its only 1 day of hypos, there may be something else at work........I would just make sure there is plenty of food around incase he goes low again, then see what its like tommorow..........


----------



## ruthelliot (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi mrs Boyle, My little boy is 3 and was diagnosed at 18mths. His bloods can be very variable and has always had quite frequent hypos but I would def say 15 in ten days for a young child is too much. Is it possible he has been having a growth spurt as I know this really affects Ben's levels and every 3months or so we have a few weeks of loads of hypo's. Ben is on multiple injections so I always decrease his insulin ratio after 3-4days of lots of hypos. At some point he will start to run high again for a few days as his needs change yet again and so we readjust things - this is just the way of it with a young child things change on a weekly if not daily basis but i figure what is the point in keeping records of his bloods if they are not going to act on it. To be fair I have no experience of twice daily injections but still I would be inclined to think something needs tweaked.


----------

